# V 3000 Plus American Audio



## jestrada8 (Jun 15, 2014)

buenas amigos espero con su ayuda obtener el diagrama del american audio v3000


----------



## martin alberto martinez (Jun 18, 2014)

Hola! aver si te sirve este... el segundo son partes q*u*e junte cuando repare uno dela seccion de proteccion y alimentacion. suerte y q*u*e salga todo bien!


----------



## jestrada8 (Jun 27, 2014)

buenos días amigos logre conseguir el esquemático, si alguien lo necesita aquí esta de gratis


----------

